# router bit for cutting plexis glass?



## landphil (May 20, 2010)

Hello everyone:

I'm an artist looking for new ways to use old and new tools and materials. As the name suggest, Zero ,Landphil recycling is my current interest. Plastic bottles moved from one waste stream to another, art as do-it-yourself, furniture, 2d, 3d art works. My first question, is there a router bit for cutting plexis glass? I'm thinking table top.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use a flush trim or bottom bit regularly to route 1/4" plexi with a Porter Cable 690 router. Good to use a sharp bit not one that is dull.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Phil. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member of our community.


----------

